# website costs



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

what are the approximate costs of setting up and maintaining a web site. thanks


----------



## tmjhockey20 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a site with Bigcartel which is 9.99/month. My domain is registered with godaddy for around 10 dollars a year. I will be getting 5 email addresses soon which i believe i saw were around 2.5-3 dollars/ month.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the biggest cost is your time. for dollars, maybe $100/yr.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

binki said:


> the biggest cost is your time. for dollars, maybe $100/yr.


Agree with binki, my site is $10 per year, but a more complicated site could cost much more.

I spend $10 a year on the domain with go daddy, have free email through gmails business apps, and use a free website builder/hosting from officelive.com.


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

So how much can a website cost? That all depends on what you're looking from you're site to do. Personally, I've just started designing websites, and already can tell you.. 

Shared hosting plans start between $7-10 per month. Some hosting companies will also throw in your domain for free. I personally use HostUpon for their fare pricing and excellent! service.

Now for building a website.. That's were most people start flipping out, and pulling their hair. I only charge $550 for a basic eCommerce site, and maintenance only another $100 per month. That's a sick price! You'll fine designers charging between $1,000-2000+ for just the setup, plus it may take weeks to go live with your site. Time is money! Right?

When you're thinking about putting yourself on the web. Ask yourself "two simple questions".


 *What do I need to know?*
* Can I spend my hours creating a website, and maintain it each month from my shop time?*
 Creating a website.. If you're not sure where to start.. Can cost you one hell of a lot of time, and money. Maintenance and updating is another thing. You'll find many people on the web thinking it's fun to attack websites. That's a hard fact.. I've had to leaned the hard way. But you need to be aware that a website doesn't survive long without attention. So be sure that you can afford the time too.

I hope I've helped with your question about how much a website can cost.

I wish good luck with your venture,

Chris


----------



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm in the process of meeting with someone to design a website for me. thanks for the info. when it comes to maintainence, what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## AithinDesign (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi RAV7,

Hope your meeting goes well, it's great! The maintenance that I'm referring to is SEO, weekly and sometimes daily database and site back-ups, site content update, security checks, etc. All this can kill good day in a busy shop. In your meeting, ask how much control you'll have with the back-end of your site. There are stories that I've heard of site owns losing track of their web designers, and needing to find someone to make changes to their content. So be sure that you have some kind of CMS in place. Ask if he/she will train you on how to make small to large additions in the site in the middle of night when can't sleep.

Again hope this help,
Chris


----------

